# Happy birthday to samo!



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

Happy birthday samo!

i saw it at the bottom of the main page.

anyway, happy birthday!


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Haha! 

I second that!

Happy Birthday Samo


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

happy b-day samo


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

w00t... thanks guys!

Finally not a teenager anymore.

Spent the day driving back from a car show in Portland with 1CLNB14 and his GF - nothing I'd rather do on my birthday  .


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday! I always thought you were a lot older than I was, guess not.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just curious,
Is it 'sah-mo' or 'say-mo'?

Happy Birthday.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's pronounced... like... Sam with an o. Cause that's pretty much what it is.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ninjacereal: time to change your info
samo ownz yuo: ?
ninjacereal: "19/M/WA"
ninjacereal: dont you need to change that
ninjacereal: to a W
samo ownz yuo: Ahh, good point.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Happy B-day bro! Welcome to your 20's, now just one more year until you're LEGAL.  :cheers:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bah, he's been able to just slip accross the border, head into Vancouver and have fun for a year already.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

FCS said:


> Bah, he's been able to just slip accross the border, head into Vancouver and have fun for a year already.


 True, but who wants to go to Canada?.....?.... oh ok, I would. I hear Vancouver is fun times.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, guys.

Vancouver is fun stuff - when I was up there for Import Showoff, it was SO nice to be able to slap down my ID and get a beer with dinner.

364 days and 10 hours left.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Happy bday, homie :cheers:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Legaly*

A line of \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/ \_/=tequilas for your (yesterday) birthday

Ohhh you're oh so young, I forgot those ilegally drinking days.

Be cool :cheers:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Belated Happy Birthday :cheers: :thumbup: :fluffy: :showpics:


----------

